# A few more brands added.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Another quick update from us.

Today we have completed adding 3 more new brands.

The first is Solution Finish . Solution Finish is a product that will restore faded black trim to a rich like new finish. Its not only suitable for Car Bumpers but also Car Mirror Caps and Trim and man others too. Click here for more info

The second is Menzerna. We have had a LOT of requests for these products. Menzerna are Automotive Polishes that have a loyal following in the detailing arena and rightly so. As you will know, originating from Germany these polishes are great for removing major defects as well as refining gloss. Check them out here 

The last brand is a firm favourite with valeters and detailers alike. In fact I dont think we know anyone who has not used one of these products and that is Autoglym. We have the majority of the range in stock including Super Resin Polish which is a simple to use protection product that will give you great results.

All products are in stock and ready to go today.


----------



## robbieD (May 12, 2014)

So handy now your stocking Menzerna!


----------

